# necesidad de la vida en común



## sinolo

Hola Amigos,
estoy escribiendo mi "tesina" (una presentación para mi examen de bachillerato) y tengo que traducir esta frase a alemán:
"Necesidad de la vida en común" para utilizarla como argumento en mi análisis. Lo que quiero decir es que los hombres no puedon vivir solos aunque la sociedad sea alienante y negativa.
¿Quizás "Notwendigkeit allgemeines Lebens" sea correcto? 
Muchas gracias


----------



## ErOtto

No, ese *allgemein* es común en el sentido de general, no de vida en común.

Vida en común se traduciría por Zusammenleben (convivencia) o Leben in Gemeinschaft (comunidad / unión).

Saludos
Er


----------



## sinolo

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero no intiendo, ¿sería correcto "Notwendigkeit Zusammenlebens"? ¿O tengo que utilizar el articulo en genitivo? 

Gracias


----------



## Estopa

Hola,

No me ha quedado claro si en la frase te refieres a una "Notwendigkeit" o a un "Bedürfnis". Ambas palabras se traducen como "necesidad", pero no significan lo mismo. 

La Notwendigkeit es la necesidad en abstracto, lo que se precisa para lograr un fin. En tu ejemplo podría decirse que es necesaria la cohesión social para garantizar el orden público. 

Bedürfnis es la necesidad entendida como necesidad física o psíquica del individuo (o de la colectividad). En tu ejemplo la vida en sociedad contribuye a una mejor satisfacción de las necesidades básicas del individuo por la división de trabajo y porque a la larga el equilibrio psíquico se resiente con la soledad.

¿A cuál de las dos te refieres? Supongo que te refieres a la Notwendigkeit *des* Zusammenlebens (o a la Notwendigkeit des Lebens in der Gemeinschaft), pero prefiero preguntar, por si acaso.


----------



## Geviert

Saludos,

es importante considerar la distinción que señala Estopa entre _Notwendigkeit _y _Bedürfnis_. No es lo mismo. Tal vez la duda nazca porque Sinolo está pensando en el italiano _*bisogno *(di vità in comune), _traduciéndolo en castellano con _necesidad. _Esto, sin embargo, no es un error:_ e_n castellano no me consta que sea posible la distinción alemana entre _Notwendigkeit _y _Bedürfnis  _(merecería un thread).

Como en el caso del alemán, en italiano, en cambio, si es posible la distinción entre_ *bisogno *(_Bedürfnis_) y *necessità* _(Notwendigkeit), a pesar que muchas veces se piensen como sinónimos (igual en alemán). La _Notwendigkeit _es algo necesario porque es ineluctable ("o sí o sí", aquello que _debe _ser en modo absoluto, digamos), ejemplo: las necesidades de la vida orgánica (comer, dormir, etc), la muerte. 

La _Berdüfnis_, en cambio, es la falta de algo (_mancanza_ _di_) subjetivamente, humanamente vivido como necesario (pueden coincidir, pero no siempre). Este es el caso de nuestro Thread, creo yo, _necesidad de/ falta de vida en común_. (Bedürfnis).

La falta de algo (Berdüfnis) puede ser vivida subjetivamente como necesaria, pero jamás viceversa: Para la Necesidad (*Not*wendigkeit) es completamente indiferente como la pensemos o vivamos._ Cuando es, es_. De esta diferencia surge la necesidad (valga la redundacia) de distinguir los términos.

Entonces, yo propondría_:

Das Bedürfnis zum Zusammenleben.
_


----------



## Alemanita

Con todo respeto, Geviert, pero lo que has escrito: Das Bedürfnis zum Zusammenleben me suena bastante ... poco alemán.

Die Notwendigkeit des Zusammenlebens se entiende tal como lo ha explicado sinolo (que los hombres no puedon vivir solos aunque la sociedad sea alienante y negativa). 

Agrégale 'des Menschen' y queda más explícito: 
Die Notwendigkeit des Menschen, in Gemeinschaft zu leben. 

O con Bedürfnis: Das Bedürfnis des Menschen, in einer Gemeinschaft mit andern zu leben.

Bedürfnis zum ... klingt ein bißchen nach Bedürfnisanstalt. 

Aber das ist gaaaaaanz subjektiv.


----------



## Geviert

> Con todo respeto, Geviert, pero lo que has escrito: Das Bedürfnis zum Zusammenleben me suena bastante ... poco alemán.


¡¡Hola Alemanita!!

¿En qué sentido suena _poco alemán_? Me gustaría primero saber si no es correcto en alemán (la lengua), para mejorar. Sobre las otras formas de _Deuschtum _se puede siempre discutir.

De acuerdo con el resto. Como ya expliqué, dependerá de como entendemos (o desentendemos), _Notwendigkeit _y _Bedürfnis_ y del tono de lo que queremos expresar. 

En efecto, para algunos (_Einzelgänger_, por ejemplo) considerar la _Zusammenleben _como una _Notwendigkeit _puede sonar efectivamente como una _Bedürfnisanstalt_ o  más todavía, un Abort!

Esto sucede, en efecto, porque 





> das ist gaaaaaanz subjektiv.



_Das Bedürfnis des Menschen, in einer Gemeinschaft mit andern zu leben_, me gusta más.

saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Geviert said:


> ¿En qué sentido suena _poco alemán_? Me gustaría primero saber si no es correcto en alemán (la lengua), para mejorar.



Me refería, efectivamente, a la lengua. 'Correcto' o no, no me atrevo a opinar.
Otra variante: Das Bedürfnis, zusammenzuleben.

Espero que sinolo nos diga si le han servido nuestras propuestas.

Saludos,

Alemanita


----------



## Geviert

> 'Correcto' o no, no me atrevo a opinar.


Bueno, con _correcto _quería decir _gramaticalmente_ correcto (fehlerfrei), es decir, artículo correcto (_das_), preposición "zu" correcta, etc. No sé si podía usar _nach _por ejemplo _Bedürfnis nach Zusammenleben._


----------



## ErOtto

Geviert said:


> ¿En qué sentido suena _poco alemán_?


 
En ese sentido... el de *sonar*... en el de cómo interpreta el cerebro de un alemán lo que escucha. 

Lo veo/escucho/percibo igual que Alemanita... a pesar de que la parte alemana de mi cerebro es _genética_ , mientras que mi percepción es _primordialmente mediterránea_.

Partiendo de la base de que el alemán es eminentemente sintético, mantengo la propuesta de

Die Notwendigkeit des Zusammenlebens

como traducción más fiel al aleman de lo que en español se entiende como la

Necesidad de la vida en común

precisamente por la razón que tú mismo comentas... cito: "_e_n castellano no me consta que sea posible la distinción alemana entre _Notwendigkeit _y _Bedürfnis_"

Esa distinción la hace el cerebro hispanohablante de forma automática, puesto que sabe  que esa _necesidad_ no es imperiosa, pero sí anhelable.

< ... >

Saludos
Er


----------



## sinolo

Bueno... gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Al final tuvo que utilizar otra frase, mi profesora me ayudó y ayer hizo una buena exposición. Vuestros aconsejos también me ayudaron mucho.

¡Muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## Estopa

sinolo said:


> Bueno... gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Al final tuve que utilizar otra frase, mi profesora me ayudó y ayer hice una buena exposición. Vuestros consejos también me ayudaron mucho.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias y saludos!


 
De nada, sinolo. Te he hecho unas pequeñas correcciones (supongo que fuiste tú el que hizo la exposición, si estoy equivocada te pido mil disculpas). 

Saluditos


----------



## Spharadi

Como a menudo ocurre, es cuestión de contextualizar. Ejemplos:
1. Dass der Mensch ein gemeinschaftswesen ist, scheint ein Faktum zu sein, daher dieses Bedürfnis nach 
Gemeinschaftsleben, das es ermöglicht...
2. Dass der Drang zum Leben den Menschen vor schweren 
Aufgaben stellt, scheint ein Faktum zu sein, daher die 
Notwendigkeit des Zusammenlebens, das es ermöglicht...

Existen en castellano otras palabras para expresar Notwendigkeit oder Bedürfnis: requerimientos de la vida, las exigencias de la vida en común, etc.
Saludos


----------



## sinolo

Estopa said:


> De nada, sinolo. Te he hecho unas pequeñas correcciones (supongo que fuiste tú el que hizo la exposición, si estoy equivocada te pido mil disculpas).
> 
> Saluditos




Estoy tan cansada después del examen que no logro pensar en español... ¡Pido pardón!

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Estopa

sinolo said:


> Estoy tan cansada después del examen ¡Gracias a todos!


 
Ah, eres mujer . Disculpa por el error. 
No hay nada que perdonar.


----------

